# Minor niggles with Nuevo (some sorted!)



## 118354 (Nov 21, 2008)

1.For some time the water level meter on the 'Zig' panel in my 03/4 Neuvo has in recent months always rapidly swung over to max/full indication wether any water is in the holding tank or not. I presume this is from some sort of metallic 'sensor' in the water tank that has gone kaput. 
(Has anyone any info or experience on this problem please) 

2. Dealer attempted a remedy on the 'fly out on its own accord work top when traveling' without success. I have simply got used used to a small pair of grey rubber door wedges jammed in.

3. The two washroom under sink opening plastic doors had 'eggshell' thin plastic at the point where the two grommet hinges are positioned in the corners consequently the fell on the floor after pulling out (dealer agreed to replace the worst one but just as thin plastic. - Again my own remedy!! - had a white plastic food container made of a similar plastic and cut thin strips the width of the inner beading width (where the hinge grommet thingies are fitted) and cement this on with plumbers plastic drainage pipe cement , let it set then drill out the holes again to put the grommets back in their original position - result srong fixings as should have been originally. 

4. Removed the kitchen cupboard tilting waste bin. (What a waste of valuable space)

5. Installed 2 small elliptical speakers (the right size just fits perfectly each side of the overhead locker door spaces in the low profile Nuevo) connecting to the unused 'rear' speaker terminals on the fitted radio. This enables the fitted door speakers to be set at a lower volume thus not being heard so easily from outside when camping on a site late at night.
The sound clarity in the living area also is a lot better.

There are some others but wont bore you at the moment any further for now!! (Otherwise generally grown to like the van over the years)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_.For some time the water level meter on the 'Zig' panel in my 03/4 Neuvo has in recent months always rapidly swung over to max/full indication wether any water is in the holding tank or not. I presume this is from some sort of metallic 'sensor' in the water tank that has gone kaput.
(Has anyone any info or experience on this problem please)
_

Alemo had a similar problem.

He tracked it down to the exterior connection points on the waste water tank.

Seems when thes connections get damp they short out and give a false 'tank full' reading.

His successful remedy was to dry out the connections with a dry clothe and ...hey presto... the tank was suddenly reading true.

Maybe some waterproofing needed.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

_3. The two washroom under sink opening plastic doors had 'eggshell' thin plastic at the point where the two grommet hinges are positioned in the corners consequently the fell on the floor after pulling out (dealer agreed to replace the worst one but just as thin plastic. - Again my own remedy!! - had a white plastic food container made of a similar plastic and cut thin strips the width of the inner beading width (where the hinge grommet thingies are fitted) and cement this on with plumbers plastic drainage pipe cement , let it set then drill out the holes again to put the grommets back in their original position - result srong fixings as should have been originally. _

Thanks for this, I have the same problem on our Ravenna, was quoted over £70 for replacement doors, you can't buy just the one.


----------



## 118354 (Nov 21, 2008)

The solvent was from my local 'Plumb Centre' (Wolseley Centres) it is labelled Non Pressure Solvent Weld Cement cat no F/16/200.

The plastic strip was cut from a white plastic (seems this was exactly the same grade of white plastic) ice cream rectangular scoop bucket from a friendly ice cream vendor man.

Hope this helps.

Better than £70 quid, what, what!! Brisey


----------



## 118354 (Nov 21, 2008)

Further to the misreading water meter indicator gauge (thankyou 'Spacerunner' I think I have finally found the wiring that you kindly mentioned) the needle indicator still swings to 'full' at all times even after draining the freshwater tank. If just out for a day trip it was always nice to be able to register just a 3rd of a tank say.

The various wires going into the top back end of the fresh tank are firmly sealed at their entry point with 3 wires having crimped type connectors (with mini plastic sleeves) 
The positioning of these connectors just behind the offside rear wheel within the back of the rear wheel arch could not be in a better place to have every bit of road water & mud etc. sprayed in line directly at them! I dont know if A/Sleepers stick the little bit of black 'gaffer' tape as a standard protection 'fitting' but removing it revealed a large 'muddy poultice' of wet mud trapped behind.
I have cleaned and dried this out and spaced the crimped connectors from each other thinking that the mud cake had shorted it out, but alas! the problem still persists.
It appears that whatever the sensor is within the tank, it is not very easily or readily accessable and presumably is a specialist workshop job.
If they say the tank has to be removed etc. with the usual labour costs I may consider living with it for now.
Anyone else with experiences of this 'little niggle' please (any advice most welcome as per usual) 
:roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tedfer

From memory the tank is held on only by two metal straps so it should be very easy to remove and replace.

I think there is a large screw-on cap at the top, plenty big enough to get your arm into. An hour or two should be enough to get at the sensor and see what's what.

You could find out for sure by ringing Charles Trevelyan at A/S Service Centre.

Dave


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Neuvo*

Hi, can you give me some info. on the rear speakers please.I am having trouble finding any suitable.Wher you got them,size etc?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Tedfer,

Just a thought before you pull the tank out. To prove if it is a wiring fault or a sensor fault you could disconnect all the wiring from the sensor. I would expect the gauge to then read empty, implying that the sensor could well be faulty. If you still get a reading then that would suggest a problem in the wiring.

Phil


----------

